# Laurie's Secret!



## Lhnter78 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi All!
I just like to introduce myself, my name is Lisa and I recently joined the forum in September and have been on every day since, so I do feel like I know most of you! I have made a great friend in Laurie and she has helped me find my new puppy! He was born on Wed 10/24/07 and I couldn't be happier. I'm so happy to finally be apart of this great group of people and puppies and believe me when I say I will need lots of support! I'm in the process of a big move to our new home and will be able to post more later! And I'd like to really Thank you Laurie for all your support, you truely have been a GREAT FRIEND and GOD MOMMY to my new pup! - Lisa
P.S. I hope my pic I've posted works


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my oh my! :welcome: Great secret revealed! :cheer2: what a little love bug! My Pablo's a B&W too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The pic worked great - what a cutie my godson is huh??


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, I was the :first: it's all about timing baby, yeah!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome Lisa!

Tell us about your new puppy.

Male or female?
Name?
Etc.

You will find this to be a great place - I love it!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lisa, 
Welcome to the Forum and congratulations on your new puppy! 

Susan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

What is little Scorpio-man's name?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wooo Hooo - I was right! The welcome smiley was the big hint!

Welcome Lisa! Your little cutey is just a couple of days old. How fun that you will get to watch him from such a young age. The next several weeks will go by very slow, so be sure to come visit us when you are getting anxious for time to pass.

Will you be bringing him home around the first of the year? Since Christmas falls when he is about 9 weeks old, I'm guessing that January is the plan. 

How exciting!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Lisa and welcome to the formum!!! 

Your new baby is adorable!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby:baby:and welcome to the forum!:wave:
Such a tiny little thing--cute!:clap2:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome







Lisa and Congrats on your new arrival. I hope Laurie has warned you about the amount of pictures we require when a new puppy comes on board hoto: We love lots & lots of pictures.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Lisa and welcome to you and your new little furbaby. Laurie is a gem. You are very lucky to have her as a friend. Are the the one coming to Long Island. Hope so, cause I would love to give that pup a kiss when you get it. Can't wait to hear and see more.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome Lisa! That is one lucky puppy to have Laurie for a Godmommy


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a little cutie! I have a weakness for black and white partis! I hope you're going to be generous with pictures! We'd love to watch that little one grow with you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Lisa. That Laurie sure had us going!!!! Your little pup is tiny and sweet. I 'm sure laurie has mentioned that we will need weekly pictures until your pup comes home and then for a while we will need daily picts

Laurie, I am however a little sad. you really need another!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lisa,

How exciting! And for those of us here on Long Island we welcome you to the havanese community. Where on Long Island are you? How nice to have another hav mommy and baby in our midst. Great days ahead. And Laurie, for heaven's sake, I swear you're growing a halo. :wave::clap2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Lisa and :welcome: to the forum! How exciting that your new B&W puppy was just born! Like Kimberly said, make sure to come and visit us often in order for time to pass more quickly for you. It will go slow, but you will soon have a little cutie in your home. And you are very lucky to have found such a wonderful friend like Laurie! She will make the best godmother to your puppy! 

I also wanted to add that you have to come to our area play dates since you live in Long Island!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: Lisa! You're lucky to have such a great friend as Laurie. I love your new little pup! As you can see, I have a black and white parti too, and she's a doll. Have you picked out any names yet? I'm excited for you!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The LI Havs are growing in numbers. I think we need to start thinking about spring playdates. We can hire a bus and go to Laurie's house. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Hello and WELCOME!*

:welcome: :wave:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:welcome:to the forum and congratulations on your new furbaby:baby:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Lisa,
Welcome to the foum. I love your baby's coloring!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Lisa!

Welcome to the Forum. I am also a new member, but unlike you, I don't have a puppy yet! Your puppy is adorable and I know you will be happy once he is home.

You are absolutely right, there are some GREAT people here on the Forum -- they are nice and extremely helpful, too. I'm sure there will be things I can learn from you once you get your baby home! 

Eileen


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome welcome:clap2: Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Lisa,
:welcome: to the forum! Congratulations on your new furbaby! You have a wonderful friend in Laurie! Look forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome Welcome!!! and CONGRATULATIONS!!! Nothing more fun & exciting than a Havanese puppy!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome Lisa!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Lisa and new pup!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't forget to post lots and lots of pictures


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME LISA AND CONGRATS ON THE NEW BABY! GLAD TO HAVE YOU ON BOARD! ANY FRIEND OF LAURIE'S IS A FRIEND OF MINE!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:welcome:I am glad that you have joined this group.....it is a great group.....sometimes silly but there is always someone here to help. Your little one is a cutie pie......male or female....and do you have a name yet????? We love love pictures here so please keep us posted.....now Maryam is not the only one waiting for her puppy!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome! You have a very cute little one coming your way. I am glad you found a great friend and godmom in Laurie. She is great! I am looking forward to getting my hands on that little one at the next playdate!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

:welcome: and congrats on the new baby!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Back from work to check out the great Secret and I am so happy to hear that we now have a new member - two actually  Welcome Lisa, you will LOVE it here. Congratulations on your beautiful pup - I am so looking forward to seeing the pup grow..

Laurie, you are an awesome friend..... And your new God PUP is SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome:Lisa! What a blessing to have Laurie as your friend. They don't come any better. She is an absolute gem!

Your furbaby sure is a cutie! I'm eager to watch him/her grow (which is just a nice way to ask you for regular pics :biggrin1 Our little Tori just came to live w/us about 3 weeks ago, she's such a delight. I can't wait for you to experience this joy w/your little one.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:wave: and :welcome:! Congrats on your new puppy, too!

Wanda


----------



## Lhnter78 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you all for your warm welcome and best wishes! Yes Im so excited about him- he is a boy! I love the Havanese breed and when I came across this forum a couple of months ago, I just knew this was the dog for me! I really do feel like I know about everyone on the sight and I can't wait to start being able to post and reply to threads. I'm hoping to be able to bring him home between the Xmas and New Years week, which is actually perfect timing becase I'm in the process of moving to my new home and by that time we will have settled in and will be ready to focus all our attention to him. As for names My hubby and I have a few in mind, but we are waiting to see him and his personality in person before we definetly decide (I personally like Ben, or Bailey). I will indeed keep the pictures coming because my wonderful breeder takes them weekly and I really can't wait to see how he will look next week! So I would like to thank you all again, you are all wonderful!
Lisa


----------



## Lhnter78 (Sep 14, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Hi, Lisa and welcome to you and your new little furbaby. Laurie is a gem. You are very lucky to have her as a friend. Are the the one coming to Long Island. Hope so, cause I would love to give that pup a kiss when you get it. Can't wait to hear and see more.


Hi Michele-
Yes I live in LI already, but moving from Island Park to Franklin Square! And can't wait to start attending and hosting play dates!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa, I live in Lynbrook, work in Oceanside. So you are about the same distance from me in either town. We're only about 20 mins from each other. Do you know where Cross Island Fruits is? I am 2 blocks from there. I can't wait until he is old enough to meet Kodi and Shelby, which might be right around the next NJ playdate.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

good job lauri! welcome lisa, my coco was born a year ago on the 29th. the year has gone way to fast, enjoy every day with the little guy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the group, Lisa! As you no doubt already know, we are a pretty good bunch of folks. 

Laurie is a real brat for keeping us in suspense all day, but it was so much fun I'm sure we'll all forgive her. Did you hear that, Laurie???  lol

What an adorable picture of your new boy! I can't wait to hear more about you and your pup. Good luck with your move and it will be wonderful hearing from you. As to the advice about coming on here to help pass the time until your baby comes home.... I dunno.... we are most likely to make the waiting period a LOT worse with all our questions and demands for pictures!
That doesn't mean you should NOT come on here and post though. We wouldn't have it any other way! LOL


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad tho hear that you have a little boy.....he is going to be the best gift at christmas time!!!!!! Can't wait for more pictures!!!!!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Laurie how much luckier can a new pup be than to hav you for a godmom?

Dana


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Dana, what a sweet thing to say!! I hope I can live up to it!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Another hav on Long Island. Yay!!! That should be great fun. Lisa I look forward to meeting you and your little boy. I'm not far from you either. I live in Merrick.


----------



## Lhnter78 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone! Here's an update on my little man- he seems to be the runt of the litter, which to me makes him even more special and he is also the squirmiest in the bunch which makes it hard for my breeder to get good picture of him, but here's his best shot! By the way I think we are either naming him Harley or Stewie, but my Hubby is a strong advocate on not naming him until we have him!
Lisa


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG! sooooooo sooooooo sweet.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Goodness, he's adorable! What color is he, do you know? He really is tiny still, has he opened his eyes yet?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He is beautiful!!


----------



## Lhnter78 (Sep 14, 2007)

He's Black and White and he hasn't opened his eyes yet, but most of his brothers have so I think by next week he'll be wide awake!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OMG! He's ADORABLE!!!!!!!

My husband has a firm belief that "runts" of the litter make the best dogs!  And my lil' runt girl is super sweet and snuggly. I think I was just so very nurturing to her and she reciprocates. I can't wait to watch him grow and change. He's going to have a gorgeous coat with those markings. I think both names are really cute.

Kara


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Lisa, and welcome! What a beautiful puppy!! I hope you will post pictures often so we can watch your furbaby grow!
Carole


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa,

Your little guy is so cute.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

He's sooo cute. I can't wait to meet him. What a nice holiday present. His coloring is not that different than Milo's. He's sure to be a beauty. Keep posting thos updated photos.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Lisa
He is so cute. Congratulations. Now the countdown begins. Are you going to visit the pup anythime soon?


----------



## Lhnter78 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I've planned to visit him at 6 weeks, but he's 3 Hours away and I think during the busy holiday season it might be a bit much, so I think the first time I'll be meeting him will be when we pick him up, which is OK with me considering that I went to a psychic on Wed. night and she asked me if I'm getting a new dog, then she saw him and told me he was going to bring me lots of joy! I know it sounds a little crazy, but I believe it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my, Lisa, what an adorable little baby he is! Congratulations! I'll be eager to watch him grow.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa, it's probably better not seeing them beforehand. I wouldn't be able to leave without my puppy. I didn't see mine (except for pics) until I picked them up. They were both 6 hrs away.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He is a cutie-----I think he already looks like "Stewie":biggrin1:


----------

